# [SOLVED] iPhone 5s syncing all Photos to iTunes



## KoLAddict (Jul 7, 2006)

So I have iTunes, and when I have my iPhone connected and look at syncing Photos, it's always directed to my Photo Library, and all the folders within for me to sync with.

I changed it to sync to a specific folder because I just wanted a couple pictures, but now I can only set iTunes to sync one folder of photos with my phone. It won't allow me to select my Photos library to sync with anymore.

Does anyone know a way to fix that? I'm using Windows 7 64-bit if that helps.

EDIT: Damn, the second I posted this I accidentally fixed it, although I couldn't say how I did it, I did manage to do so. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Clarakathy1 (Oct 14, 2014)

iphone 5s wont sync with itunes on my mac, All I get is the spinning Ball.


----------

